# Where can I buy 4 dKH solution



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can any one tell me what would be the best brand to buy Nitrate and Phosphate test kit there are some many choices, and w Nitrates here can I get 4 dKH solution?? Green leaf aquariums is out of stock and I don’ know about eBay and my LFS when I asked about 4 dKH solution they looked at me funny.
Thank you


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

6g of bicarb into 5 litres DI water--------> 40dKH (or as close as need be)
10ml of 40dKH + 90ml of DI = 4dKH (or as close as need be)

4990ml of 40dKH lefft over. use it to make up your ferts OR make up loads of 4dKH for your mates.

AC


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Many S/W fish stores have it. I think they use it to calibrate their equipment. I've bought it in small pouches.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

czernia03 said:


> Can any one tell me what would be the best brand to buy Nitrate and Phosphate test kit there are some many choices, and w Nitrates here can I get 4 dKH solution?? Green leaf aquariums is out of stock and I don' know about eBay and my LFS when I asked about 4 dKH solution they looked at me funny.
> Thank you


Here is where I got mine from.
http://www.sumoregulator.com/


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Seriously, buy yourself some baking soda and a jug of Poland Spring. Experiment till you get roughly 4dkh.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I got this off of Wet's site
here has a great calculator there 

1) Add 451.9 mg of baking soda to 1 Gallon of DI water for 4.0 dKH. Fully dilute.

HTH


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Greenleafaquariums.com has the solution or you can make it yourself.


----------

